# Five new pens.....



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is what I have recently finished.

First is a black titanium 7mm European made from acrylic.








Next is a chrome Baron rollerball, made from red Sarlight blank.







Another chrome Baron rollerball, made from one of Andy`s (UKpenmaker) blanks.







A Sterling Silver Churchill made from another of Andy`s blanks (more purple in real life).







A titanium gold Baron fountain pen from BOW for my Dad, he is really religious and was desperate to use a fountain pen again, he used one many years ago.













The group together!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 18, 2008)

They are all beautiful! I love the figure in the BOW!


----------



## fernhills (Jan 18, 2008)

Mark they are #1 as all of what you post[][]Carl


----------



## TAFFJ (Jan 18, 2008)

Really nice Mark! I like Dad's the best!
Regards
David


----------



## broitblat (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice work -- what more can I say?

  -Barry


----------



## wizical (Jan 18, 2008)

nice pens, they are gorgeous, what background is that?


----------



## LEAP (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful job on all! Don't care much for that red starlight blank but thats just me. The Olivewood is outstanding!


----------



## Radman (Jan 18, 2008)

Each and every pen is terrific!
[8D]


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 18, 2008)

Dads is the winner by far


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 18, 2008)

Love the BOW, but that purple, my girls would go crazy over...


----------



## airrat (Jan 18, 2008)

good job Mark, you cannot beat that BOW with anything.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice group of pens!  I really like Andy's blanks, and you can never go wrong with BOW.  You did a fantastic job on all.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wizical_
> <br />nice pens, they are gorgeous, what background is that?



Keven the background is a dark grey/gray card bought from a local craft shop, very inexpensive too![]

Thanks everyone for your kind replies![]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice work, Mark.  I really like how the Churchill looks.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 18, 2008)

Good on ya; hard to pick a favorite -- too many nice ones! []


----------



## R2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Everything about that collection speaks class. Your workmanship and photography, as usual, are first rate.[][][][^]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2008)

Lovely as always, Mark! []


----------



## simomatra (Jan 18, 2008)

All pure class Mark, the BOW steals the show as usual and my next pick is the purple


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like the BOW and the Red one caught my eye. Great work as usual  []


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 18, 2008)

Beauties Mark,

Glad the back is holding up to allow you to generate several pens!

Dave


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree with Gary, hard to pick a favorite here.  Nice work.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 18, 2008)

The BOW is beautiful! My faves are Andy's blanks. Great work on the photos and on the pens.

Chris


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2008)

They are all nice but the BOW is outstanding!


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful stuff Mark! I like the BOW and the second Baron the best. Good photos, too! []


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous.  The BOW and the Red esp.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2008)

All are superb and I can't pick a favourite. The BOW really stands out though.[]

There are a few guys here that consistantly make perfect pens and have perfect pics. You are certainly one of them. Why don't the vendors use pics like these in their catalogues? 

I think that we should have a 'sticky' reference photo list of every style of pen. Getting your own pen on a list like that would be like getting the Cover Shot, only permanent.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice pens, I like the purple and the BOW the best, aloha.

Kalai[]


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great group of pens, the one that stand out the most to me is the dark red Baron.  I think that is because the colors seem so rich. []


----------



## rherrell (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful job Mark!


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice group of pens. I really like the BOW, the grain is spectacular.[]


----------



## drayman (Jan 19, 2008)

great,super,smashing, goregous al of em,[][][] now which one are you sending me mark![:0]


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 19, 2008)

They all look very nice!!! super nice BOW blank[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice set Mark, top marks all round.
Excellent work on the photos too.


----------



## philb (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome set of pens! 

Have to say being a wood fan, that the BOW steals the show!

Really have to work on a finish like those! HUT and Ren Wax needed I think!


----------



## louisbry (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice pens, Mark. I also have to favor the  titanium gold Baron fountain pen from BOW,


----------



## louisbry (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice pens, Mark. I also have to favor the  titanium gold Baron fountain pen from BOW,


----------



## Ligget (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks folks for your kindness, every comment is appreciated.[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Sorry for being late with this post, but I have been a bit under the weather again due to yet another accident.[]
Your pens are the envy of us all [] Those new blanks from Andrew will deffinitely need some more exploring from me after what you have achieved.[][8D][]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 21, 2008)

Derek pm sent![:0]


----------

